# Exorcists meet to discuss vampires & the devil



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish this was being broadcast live.

http://news.yahoo.com/exorcists-meet-poland-tackle-vampires-165222317.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Harassment by evil spirits"?? Hey! That's my neighbors!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you should invite one of those exorcists to spend a week at your house and get some evil spirit banishing practice in, Deb


----------

